# Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen



## SanguinAwakenin (30. Dezember 2016)

*Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen*

Die Frage mag vielleicht ziemlich dämlich sein, aber kann man die "90°-Winkel" zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen gefahrlos drehen? Ich habe eine Corsair H45 und der CPU-Block würde mit weniger "Spannung" auf den Schläuchen ins Gehäuse passen, wenn ich die Verbindungsstücke am CPU-Block ein wenig in Richtung Mainboard drehe. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die verschraubt oder anders befestigt sind und ob dabei Lecks auftreten können.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen*

Wenn es Winkelstücke mit entsprechend drehbarer Lagerung sind: Ja.
Wenn es starre Winkelstücke sind: Nein.

Ob ein Stück drehbar ist oder nicht wird in aller regel beim Kauf mit angegeben (da drehbare normalerweise auch teurer sind).


----------



## SanguinAwakenin (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen*

Ok vielen Dank. Die Winkelstücke sind drehbar (also nicht verschweißt oder so), ich habe sie bisher allerdings nur um 2° gedreht, um zu gucken, ob es geht. Dann nehme ich mal an, dass die Dinger da nicht verschraubt sind, also ich nichts "rausschraube".


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen*

Halte das eingeschraubte Stück mit einer Hand fest und drehe am anderen Ende des Teiles. Wenn es sich um ein drehbaren Winkel handelt funktioniert das. Wenn sich das gesamte Teil bewegt ist er nicht drehbar (und ein drehen kann dazu führen dass es an der Stelle undicht wird weil dus ja rausschraubst).

Bei einem drehbaren Teil kannste das komplett rund tun ohne das was passiert.


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verbindungsstücke zwischen CPU-Block und Schläuchen drehen*

Da praktisch alle AIOs komplett geschlossene Systeme sind, also nicht erweiterbar oder Teile ersetzbar, kannst du den mit verschraubten Anschlüssen gleich mal vergessen  Sonst wäre es ja wie die BQ Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin oder Eisbaer ne erweiterbare AIO, was die Corsair, Antec, Cryorig, Zalman, usw. aber nicht sind. Diese Gelenkteile sind im innern so "verschweisst", dass man sie zwar drehen, aber eben nicht herausdrehen kann. Sonst könnte man ja auch bei ner Corsair andere Fittings anbringen oder Schläuche tauschen, was aber eben nicht der Fall ist 
Aber drehen kannst du sie ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass du plötzlich Teile in der Hand hast. Wie weit sie sich drehen lassen, ist wiederum ne andere Frage.


----------

